# Barns!



## ponyboi09 (Sep 3, 2007)

I know we have done this post before. But I really really enjoy looking at everyones barns. We are still building on ours. We have made some progress since these pictures, but these are all i have for now. Our barn now has the siding up, electricity, and half of the stalls finished.












Ill try to get some new pictures of ours for this post asap.

Thanks, Will


----------



## ponyboi09 (Sep 3, 2007)

ok so i went out and took a few new ones really fast.





















And here is the thing we built to keep our feeds. It is probably what I am most proud of. The horses always were knocking over these cans, but anything i bought that they couldnt turn over, the rats ate through. So, this is what we ened up with, and i LOVE it.











Enjoy,

can't wait to see yours,

Will


----------



## twister (Sep 3, 2007)

:aktion033: That looks great, you are making fast progress. I don't have any pics of mine yet, will try and post later.

Yvonne


----------



## Jill (Sep 3, 2007)

Very neat!!! Your barn is so big!!! I love it









My barns, as I've said and shown many times, are nothing fancy but they work good for us. H is finishing one now that is another little 2 stall one. The stalls in our barns are 8x12. The wood run in shed is 12x16 and the carport run in (lined w/ wood) is 18x21. The diagram shows the little barns / run ins. H is building two more (another 3-stall near the existing three stall, and another two stall in the middle right side paddock -- for a total of 5 little barns plus run ins and small stall). Then, I think, we are DONE and have set up the space really as well as I know how for efficiency, etc.

3-Stall Barn, 12x24:





Run In, 12x16:






2-Stall Barn, 12x16:






Carport Run In, 18x21:






Small Pen w/ 8x8 Stall:






Lay Out of Horse Areas -- diagram is not to scale:


----------



## ponyboi09 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks!

Jill, I really like yours. The carport one is too cute. We still have a lot of work left, but i love it. That diagram is neat! The layout looks so good, i wish mine was more spead out.

Will


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is our Barn...it was an old barn we restored...it was a lot of work but, also a lot of fun :lol:

Dickens even has his very own special stall so, he can keep an eye on all his women



:

hope ya like it,

lis


----------



## ponyboi09 (Sep 3, 2007)

GREENWOODMINIS said:


> Here is our Barn...it was an old barn we restored...it was a lot of work but, also a lot of fun :lol:
> 
> Dickens even has his very own special stall so, he can keep an eye on all his women
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT!!!! do you have any pictures of the inside? How many stalls is it? I really love it!!!

Will


----------



## minimomNC (Sep 3, 2007)

this is our barn, just moved to it in Feb. But I love it.

Its a 7 stall Morton barn with hot/cold wash rack, plenty of hay storage and an indoor pen.

This is the inside






The view coming up the drive






The red roof is the parking for the trucks and behind that is my house. The photo of the inside is taken from the back door of the house, its all attached. Going to really love it this winter.


----------



## ponyboi09 (Sep 3, 2007)

minimomNC said:


> this is our barn, just moved to it in Feb. But I love it.
> 
> Its a 7 stall Morton barn with hot/cold wash rack, plenty of hay storage and an indoor pen.
> 
> ...


I like! and it is attached to your house? very handy! and BIG. I like is a lot...im adding thinks to my want list with every post...i just added hot/cold wash rack! haha


----------



## maplegum (Sep 3, 2007)

It's only small, but I love it. So does Bailey!



:


----------



## maryann (Sep 3, 2007)

MiniMom is being modest. Her barn and house is just the perfect set up.

She can feed , train and sleep and never go outside. !! One of my favorites!!!

:aktion033: :aktion033: Maryann


----------



## wildoak (Sep 3, 2007)

Lisa your barn is absolutely gorgeous! Karen, we lived "in" our barn while we built a house and if I had it to do over I think I'd just build a bigger apartment and stay there - it was great living right there and being able to open my door and check on horses.






Back side of my barn.

Jan


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Sep 3, 2007)

GreenWoodMinis I love your barn! It looks so Vermontish and colonial. I've always loved stone barns.


----------



## Kathy2m (Sep 4, 2007)

This is mine after we added the mini stalls..


----------



## lvponies (Sep 4, 2007)

I love the barn that my husband built for me!! It's log and log siding, 34X30, 6 10X10 stalls (one is a tack/feed room), has a 12X30 run in off the left side for the horses in the biggest pasture and the 3 stalls on the right open up into the barnyard pen. They are left open so the horses can go in and out. My husband built it all himself (with a lot of "gopher" work by me!!). I don't have any pix of the inside online so can only show you the following exterior shot. It's wider then it looks as I couldn't get the entire thing in a picture. Wish you could see the top as my husband built a cupola. He had never made one before, but figured it out and it looks great. We put a rooster weathervane on it. I am so proud of what my husband built for me!! Lots and lots of work and I really appreciate it very much!!



:


----------



## EdensFamilyFarm (Sep 5, 2007)

This is my barn its not very big right now but we are looking for more land and when we move we will build the BIG ONE! I designed the barn it has 1 big horse stall and two mini stall and we have tow other mini stalls that are not quite all the finished on the side you cant see.

Darn cant get the photo to post how do you do that?

http://chelseaedens.googlepages.com/100_15..._1523-large.jpg


----------



## Georgine (Sep 5, 2007)

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1592/9647...9/276485230.jpg

Here's our barn.

An old fashioned "Bank Barn" that easily houses 30 miniatures.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh Georgine, your barn is everything I dream of!!! I would so love and old barn like that one. It is just beautiful!! Lucky, lucky you!!!


----------



## Georgine (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you, it's a good barn and everything is pretty handy.

The beauty of these old barns is the stone foundation. Stays cool in the summer and holds the heat in the winter.

Sometimes they can be damp if it's been a really hot humid day, and then it "sweats". That's the only thing that bothers me about it. I think a large fan would solve the problem, but it doesn't last too long and once it cools off in the evening all is well again..


----------



## ponyboi09 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, all of your barns look so good, and everyone's is so original. I love them all. One day im going to get me a HUGE one, but for now, i really like my own. I think i could look at barns all day.

Will


----------



## Hobbit Horse Shire (Sep 5, 2007)

We are a small farm right now and therefore have a small barn .. When we went looking for something I saw this & knew this was the right one for us .. I would love to add a photo but don't know how .. If someone could tell me how to embed the photo I think you'd enjoy seeing it .. Thanks


----------



## Hobbit Horse Shire (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok some one told me about Photobucket .. Here's a link to the 1st photo ..

Delivery Day - http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee28/Ho...entlyplease.jpg

Here's the barn today complete with potted flowers - http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee28/Ho...Horses/hhsm.jpg

Wish I could figure out how to get the actual photo in here like others I've seen .. Something to work on I suppose


----------



## Connie Ballard (Sep 6, 2007)

Here is a "refreshing" pic of our arena...lol....look at those snow drifts....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Marty (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's my barn. It's not fancy, but it's very servicable.

This barn is special because it was a family effort. It was the last project we did as a family together. It was really hard work and I am so proud of my boys who gave up a lot of weekends to help out.

It's insullated and has 10 X 10 stalls with removable walls for foaling and a 10 X 10 feed/tack room

My quarter horse stall is 10 X 20


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 6, 2007)

Carol! Your little barn is adorable!!! I want a playhouse like that for my kids!!! That is so cute. Lucky horses!!


----------



## susanne (Sep 6, 2007)

Hobbit Horse Shire, I love your barn! It is especially perfect considering your farm name.

Who is the manufacturer?

Website?


----------



## Hobbit Horse Shire (Sep 6, 2007)

susanne said:


> Hobbit Horse Shire, I love your barn! It is especially perfect considering your farm name.
> 
> Who is the manufacturer?
> 
> Website?


Thanks! We have people stop by all the time to look at the barn 1st then they see the horses & just laugh! :bgrin

I don't know who the manufacture is but it's built by the Amish in PA .. I went to a local hardware store that has storage sheds & gazebos .. We are planning on adding another barn as the "family" grows but a bit bigger .. This one has 2 stalls & a small tack area .. How do you guys get your pictures right in the posts? It would be much nicer then having to put a link in


----------



## Bluerocket (Sep 6, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*Hobbit Shire Horse*[/SIZE]

To have your photos show up -- when you are doing a post --- on the line that has

*B I U S | A | globe/world snail-mail-letter tree-in-picture-frame | quote-box # *

--- click on the tree-in-picture-frame and put in the URL of your photo (just as you did in your links) -- the photo will be displayed then.

Here are YOUR two photos ---











JJay


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, You all have some really neat barns!

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that green bank barn! IT is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!



:

Here is my little barn.


----------



## Hobbit Horse Shire (Sep 6, 2007)

Bluerocket said:


> *Hobbit Shire Horse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 6, 2007)

Miniequine said:


> Wow, You all have some really neat barns!
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that green bank barn! IT is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
> 
> ...


I always admire your picture of your barn can we see the inside? :bgrin


----------



## MBennettp (Sep 6, 2007)

My barn is still a work in progress. If you would like to see it, it is on my website.

Mary


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to see :new_shocked: the inside of this one!!!! Very cute and cozy!!!!! LOVE IT!!! :aktion033:



Bluerocket said:


> [SIZE=12pt]*Hobbit Shire Horse*[/SIZE]
> 
> To have your photos show up -- when you are doing a post --- on the line that has
> 
> ...


----------



## Hobbit Horse Shire (Sep 7, 2007)

For those of you that wanted to see the inside of the "Hobbit" barn here's a few pics

This if a side view showing the new tack room





This is the view entering the side door





This is the view when entering the front door





This view shows the originial small tack area on the far wall





This is Cinnamon's "room"





And this is Sassy's "room"





These are our girls - Sassy & Cinnamon - Sassy is a 3 yr old Red Roan Pinto & Cinnamon is a 2 yr old Sorrel Pinto





And this is my husband John's "collection" - Everytime he sees one he stops & picks it up .. We currently have about 1/2 dozen "horses" round about the yard


----------



## Georgine (Sep 7, 2007)

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL1592/9647...9/276819659.jpg

I wanted to show everyone that nice green bank barn in the lovely Southwestern Ontario Canadian winter.

That's why the barn is big, we need all the room to store hay, straw,shavings, and feed



:

Every year it gets worse, thinking about the long cold winter :no:


----------



## Kawgirl (Sep 7, 2007)

BRRRRRR! Georgine! That looks really cold!! :new_shocked: Made me shiver, even in this 92 degree heat!


----------



## Hobbit Horse Shire (Sep 14, 2007)

This is a friend's barn - Standing Ovation Miniatures in Central Virginia .. It maybe old but what a nice barn



:aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## susanne (Sep 14, 2007)

I LOVE old barns! We have some beautiful, big ones in our county.

We need to get Daryl (BigDogsLittleHorses) to post his neighbor's bank barn, where his stallion and mini donk live.


----------



## Kari (Sep 14, 2007)

Four 12 x stalls, two 12 x 12 stalls, a 12 x 12 feed room, and a 12 x 12 heated, fully-enclosed tack/bragging room.

Kari


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 14, 2007)

Yo guys have some really nice barns



:

I LOVE big old barns too! Standing Ovations barn. WOW

Here is another picture of my barn and a bunch of barns in my area.oh,,

and that BIG Beautiful Green Bank Barn... BRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! LOL

My barn






One of my neighbors' barn






The view from my front porch










Another neighbor just built this barn. I think it is SO pretty.






and this big old barn is a few miles away


----------



## Hobbit Horse Shire (Sep 14, 2007)

Great photos Sandy .. I've never seen barns like the ones with the green roofs .. Do you know why they are so high? Or anything about the specific shape? Your barn & farm are really nice and only 3 hrs away lol :aktion033:


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 14, 2007)

> Great photos Sandy .. I've never seen barns like the ones with the green roofs .. Do you know why they are so high? Or anything about the specific shape? Your barn & farm are really nice and only 3 hrs away lol


Hi,

Thanks for the compliment.

I don't know anything about the green roof barn. It has 'always been there' hehehe

It is just so neat looking, isn;t it?

I have been taking pictures of barns for years. I just LOVE them






Your barn awesome. I would LOVE to ad it to my 'barn file'





This is my favorite picture of my barn:


----------



## outlawridge (Sep 14, 2007)

I love looking at barns too and just finished my design drawings for ours yesterday. It will have seasonal guest rooms in a partial loft and be attached to the house by a functional breezeway that has a tiny commercial kitchen and conference area. Now for getting up all the funds



: I tried very hard to make it as simple and efficient as possible without gigantic expense. We will be doing alot of the work ourselves inside and some of the main construction as well.

Sandy, your barn is just lovely, as are so many of them on this thread! And Carol, when I first saw pix of your little adorable barn on another thread, I added in a small version as a summer home for our three wee adopted dwarf girls in their pasture (which will be the front yard of all three buildings on the land we purchased). That will be my very own project and I can't wait to start building it!! Will probably need to wait till spring though.

Regarding the high roof on the old barn, it looks similar to alot of very old barns where I grew up and this was the hay loft. The horses would pull up the huge hay wagons of loose hay and then a giant claw fork would drop down when you pull ropes, grab into the loose hay, and you pull a few more ropes to draw it up into the top door. Then it runs on pulleys along the inside top of the roof to drop the hay where you want it in the loft.


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 14, 2007)

Considering that my husband just finished this I thought I would share



: This was his very first time building something of any sort and I was quite impressed! I had no idea he could ever build me my very own horse stall :538:





















And here is a picture of our big barn. It is full of tractors right now and it needs about 50 coats of paint



:






Thanks for sharing all the great pictures everyone!!!! I can't believe how nice all of them are :new_shocked: Some of your horses live better then I do lol :bgrin


----------



## shoeboxstables (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow! Eveyone's are beautiful!

Here are our barns, they were built in 1857! I love them, each one is very differenet and they all have a lot of history.


----------



## Miniequine (Sep 16, 2007)

Shoebox... Wonderful pictures... OMG, AWESOME barns!!!!!

I Love just looking at them



)

~Sandy


----------



## babygoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Sep 17, 2007)

Baby goose- I am guessing you are somewhere really hot??

I love your set up- brilliant use of turnout pens too!!!


----------



## babygoose (Sep 17, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Baby goose- I am guessing you are somewhere really hot??
> 
> I love your set up- brilliant use of turnout pens too!!!


Yep, in SW New Mexico. Our goal was lots of ventilation when we built the barn. We definitely get more hot weather than cold here, although we do have the occasional snow storm. They can come and go from the stalls into the pens at their own choice. I can confine them to just a stall by putting a panel up, but unless somebody is sick or injured, they get to choose in or out. We also have a small pasture that we can turn out in. The barn has 4 stalls that each open up into its own pen. There is about a 12 foot allyway between the pens. We had draft horses when we originally built the pens, which are almost six feet tall. The minis look a little funny in them!


----------

